# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  مصر:طعن بالتزوير على عقد بيع يليه حكم من محكمة الاستئناف  بتزويره ورده وبطلانه

## هيثم الفقى

[align=center]
مصر:طعن بالتزوير على عقد بيع يليه حكم من محكمة الاستئناف بتزويره ورده وبطلانه
محكمة استئناف المنصورة
الدائرة الرابعة المدنية
تقرير طعن بالتزوير في الاستئناف رقم 1789/2316لسنة55ق
[/align]
[align=justify]
في الاستئناف رقم 2316 لسنة55ق
المرفوع من/
صابر رمضان السعيد رمضان المقيم / بميت جراح مركز المنصورة
[/align]
[align=center]ضد[/align]
[align=justify]
1- سعيد محمد كمال سعيد المقيم/ بميت جراح مركز المنصورة
2- فاضل على شعيشع المقيم/ بعزبة الشيخ تبع الربع مركز تمى الأمديد.
أنه فى يوم الأحد الموافق 17/1/2007 الساعة10.10صباحا حضر أمامى أنا / أحمد محمد مختار أمين سر الدائرة الرابعة المدنية
أ/ هيثم الفقى المحامى عن المستأنف ضده الثانى فاضل على شعيشع بتوكيل رقم ...... عام ........... وبعد الاطلاع على التوكيل تبين أنه يبيح الطعن بالتزوير.
وقرر بالطعن بالتزوير على أصل عقد البيع الابتدائى المؤرخ فى 5/11/1983 المقدم من المستأنف فى الاستئناف رقم 2316لسنة55ق بحافظة مستنداته بجلسة 20/9/2005 والمنسوب صدوره من غالية أبو شعيشع مورثة المستأنف ضده الثانى وذلك فى :
صلب العقد وبنوده والتوقيعات والختم والبصمة المزيلة أدناه وبيان المعاصرة الزمنية بين الصلب والختم والبصمة المنسوب صدورهما من مورثة المستأنف ضده الثانى والتوقيعات المنسوب صدورها من الشهود المتوفيين وذلك للشواهد الآتية:
1- التزوير المادى بطريق الاصطناع عن طريق انشاء سند بيع ونسبته لمورثة المستأنف ضده الثانى زورا, فالعقد المطعون عليه مؤرخ فى 5/11/1983 أى منذ أربعة وعشرون عاما ومكتوب على ورق من نوع الفلوسكاب المسطر بخطوط رفيعة شائع استخدامها فى الآونة الحالية وغير شائعة الاستخدام آنذاك بخط اليد بقلم جاف رفيع فرنساوى غير شائع الاستخدام فى عام 1983 ...والعقد صلبه مزيل بتوقيعات لشهود متوفيين بغرض اثباتها وكان من المفترض أن يترك الحبر أثره فى الأصل على مدار أربعة وعشرون عاما بأن يتشرب الورق بمادة الحبر المستخدم فيترتب على ذلك سمك الخط فى العقد وهذا شىء لم يحدث.....كما أن هناك شبه ملحوظ بين الخط المحرر به الصلب والخط المحرر به توقيعات الشهود المتوفيين وهى أمور لا تضفى المصداقية على أصل العقد المطعون عليه بالتزوير.
2- التزوير المادى بصلب العقد على مورثة المستأنف ضده الثانى فالثابت عدم المامها لا بالقراءة أو الكتابة.
3- التزوير المادى باصطناع ختم ونسبته زورا لمورثة المستأنف ضده الثانى , فالختم الذى زيل به أسفل صلب العقد لم يصدر منها ,حيث لا توجد علاقة بيع بينها وبين المرحوم/ رمضان السعيد رمضان.
4- بيان عما اذا كان العقد محرر بعد وفاة مورثة المستأنف ضده الثانى بتاريخ 5/10/2002 من عدمه.
5- التزوير المادى لبصمة الاصبع- بانتحال شخصية مورثة المستأنف ضده الثانى- والبصم به زيل صلب العقد المطعون عليه بالتزوير.
6- التزوير المادى بطريق التقليد النظرى للتوقيع المنسوب للشاهد الثانى المرحوم المدعو/ شعبان المتولى ابراهيم واثباته لشخص متوفى.
7- التزوير المادى بطريق الشف للتوقيع المنسوب للشاهد الثانى المرحوم/حسن جميل عبد المجيد واثباته لشخص متوفى.
8- وطلب المستأنف ضده الثانى انتداب خبير من مصلحة الطب الشرعى قسم أبحاث التزييف والتزوير أوالأدلة الجنائية لفحص مطاعنه سالفة الذكر.
[/align]
وكيل الطاعن هيثم الفقى المحامى 
بصفته وكيلا عن المستأنف ضده الثانى بالتوكيل الرسمى العام رقم .........لسنة...........توثيق.............

----------


## هيثم الفقى

باسم الشعب
محكمة استئناف المنصورة
الدائرة( الرابعة) المدنيةبالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة علنا بسراي المحكمة في يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 20/5/2008
برئاسة السيد المستشار / محمود عبد الرحمن شادي ((رئيس المحكمة))
وعضوية السيدين المستشارين/ أحمد إبراهيم الجنايني((رئيس بالمحكمة))
/ أيمن محمد طاهر ((نائب رئيس المحكمة))
وبحضور السيد / أحمد محمود عبد اللطيف (أمين السر)
صدر الحكم الآتي:--
في الاستئناف المقيد بالجدول العمومي تحت رقم 2316 لسنة55ق المنصورة.
المرفوع من1- صابر رمضان السعيد رمضان. المقيم بميت جراح مركز المنصورة.
ضد1-سعيد محمد كامل السعيد. المقيم بميت جراح مركز المنصورة.
2- فاضل على شعيشع . عزبة الشيخ يوسف تبع الربع مركز تمى الأمديد.
الوقائع
استئنافا عن الحكم الصادر فى الدعوى رقم 74 لسنة 2003 م.ك المنصورة...
المحكمة[align=justify]
بعد سماع المرافعة والاطلاع والمداولة:-
وحيث أن واقعات التداعى وما قدمه الخصوم من مستندات وما أبدو من دفاع ودفوع سبق أن أحاط بها الحكم الصادر من هذه المحكمة بجلسة 20/9/2005 والقاضى – أولا:-باثبات ترك المستأنف فى الاستئناف رقم 1789 لسنة55 قللخصومة –ثانيا:-وقبل الفصل فى الاستئناف الراهن رقم 2316 لسنة 55 ق باحالته للتحقيق ليثبت المستأنف أنه واضع اليد على عين التداعى وضع يد ظاهر ومستمر وبنية التملك لمدة أكثر من خمسة عشر عاما—وكذا الحكم الصادر من هذه المحكمة بجلسة 22/5/2007 والقاضى—أولا:-بقبول الادعاء بالتزوير شكلا—ثانيا—قبل الفصل فى موضوعى الاستئناف والطعن بندب مصلحة تحقيق الأدلة الجنائية بمديرية أمن الدقهلية لفحص المحرر المؤرخ 5/11/1983 وكذا الحكم الصادر من هذه المحكمة بجلسة 18/3/2008 والقاضى باحالة الاستئناف للتحقيق ليثبت المستأنف ضده(الطاعن) أن التوقيع( بالبصمة) المزيل به عقد البيع المطعون عليه والمؤرخ 5/11/1983 مزور وغير صحيح ولم يصدر عن مورثته / غالية أبو شعيشع ونحيل الى تلك الأحكام منعا للتكرار—وحيث وأنه نفاذا للحكم الأخير استمعت المحكمة الى شاهدى المستأنف ضده الثانى / فاضل على شعيشع – وهما حسن حسن ابراهيم عبد الله وعاطف جعفر شلبى –حيث شهدا بأن عقار التداعى مملوك لمورثة المستأنف ضده الثانى المدعوة / غالية أبو شعيشع وكانت تقيم فيه مع زوجها وابن زوجها(المستأنف) وبعد وفاة زوجها والد المستأنف ظلت مقيمة به بمفردها وأن المستأنف كان يتردد عليها—
وأنها لم تتصرف فى العقار حتى وفاتها وأن العقد المقدم من من المستأنف بشراء والده للعقار مزور—وأن المستأنف عقب وفاة المالكة—زوجة أبيه—سلم مفتاح العقار الذى كان معه الى المستأنف ضده الثانى باعتباره وارثها—ثم وبعد ذلك ظل العقار منغلق فترة زمنية قام بالاستيلاء عليه وطلب من المستأنف ضده مبلغ نقدى مقابل تسليمه العقار—وأنه عقدت جلسات عرفيه للصلح بين الطرفين ولم يدع المستأنف شراء والده العقار ولم يظهر العقد المطعون عليه كما استمعت المحكمة الى شاهدى المستأنف وهما مفرح المنجى محمد وعزيزة عبد العزيز السعيد و شهدا أن المالكة باعت العقار الى زوجها والد المستأنف وذلك فى الثمانينات وأنهما لم يحضرا واقعة البيع وتحرير العقد وأنهما لم يوا العقد الا قريبا مع المستأنف—وحيث اكتفى الحاضر عن المستأنف بالشاهد والشاهدة وقررت المحكمة انهاء التحقيق واعادة الاستئناف للمرافعة ثم قررت أن يصدر الحكم بجلسة اليوم.
وحيث أن المحكمة سبق أن قضت بقبول الاستئناف شكلا.
وحيث أنه عن موضوع الطعن بالتزوير ولما كان ثابت للمحكمة أن العقد المطعون عليه مزيل ببصمتى الاصبع والخاتم منسوب صدوره لمورثة المستأنف ضده الثانى وقد ثبت من تقرير الأدلة الجنائية أن بصمة الاصبع المزيل بها العقد لاتصلح فنيا للمضاهاة—وكانت المحكمة تطمئن الى ما شهد به شاهدا المستأنف ضده الثانى وقد قطع الشاهدان بأن العقد موضوع الطعن بالتزوير مزور وأضافا بأن المالكة لم تتصرف فى عقار التداعى حتى وفاتها –الأمر الذى تستقر معه يقين المحكمة أن هذا العقد مزور ولم يصدر عن مورثة المستأنف ضده الثانى...ولا يقدح فى ذلك ما قرره شاهد المستأنف والشاهدة من أن المالكة باعت عقار التداعى الى والد المستأنف قبل وفاتها اذ أنهما قررا أن أى منهما لم يحضرا واقعة البيع المدعى بها ولم يشاهدا العقد.
متى كان ذلك فان الطعن المقرر به من المستأنف عليه قد قام على سند من صحيح من الواقع والقانون مما يتعين معه القضاء برد وبطلان العقد المطعون عليه مع اعادة الاستئناف للمرافعة عملا بالمادة44اثبات وهو ما تقضى به المحكمة مع ارجاء الفصل فى المصاريف عملا بالمادة184مرافعات.
[/align]
فلهذه الأسبابحكمت المحكمة:-
أولا:-- فى موضوع الطعن بالتزوير – برد وبطلان عقد البيع المؤرخ5/11/1983.
ثانيا:-- اعادة الاستئناف للمرافعة لجلسة 16/6/2008 وعلى قلم الكتاب اعلان المستأنف ضده الأول.
أمين السر /
رئيس المحكمة/

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ثم حكمت عدالة المحكمة الموقرة سالفة الذكر بجلسة 20/7/2008 :--
فى موضوع الاستئناف 2316 لسنة 55ق المنصورة برفضه وتأييد الحكم المستأنف فيما قضى به من رفض التدخل موضوعا—وألزمت المستأنف بالمصاريف وبمبلغ مائة جنيه أتعاب.

----------

